# Big Old Omega`s



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

There's just someting about these big old omega's I love, with a bit of tlc they just burst back into life

.









Heres one I bought as a none working movement, I liked the dial on it, just a bit quirky, and my favorite calibre 283.










Like all these watches if you hold out long enough the other parts and cases do turn up, you just have bide your time.

The case I was waiting for turned up this morning and its the correct era, correct numbers for the movement, very

pleased with the results.

its a nice big chunky case with a waterproof crown on it, the crown was Â£18.00 to buy , i was just going to put a pattern one

on but they just did`nt look right.

I won't bore you all with the fact that that I had to rebuild the balance wheel from top to bottom...










I even put a nice quality strap on, nice thick leather with a thick stitching , just thought it sets it off nicely as I

intend to wear it.

i keep looking at the dial & thinking shall i have it redone, but i know from past experiance that it will come back looking

totally differnt so it just going to have to stay like it..


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That looks great and I think you're right in not touching that dial, it looks great as it is.. What year is it as a matter of interest ?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking at the production numbers it looks to be around the 1950's.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch & a great job!

Cheers Martin


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Lovely job - and I'd agree - keep the dial as is.


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Agreed with above. Keep the dial. Stunning watch.


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Great work,man! Lovely watch :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad to see that someone else prefers original dials - even if the condition is "interesting"!


----------

